# Sicherheitsfunktion mit Pnoz Multi2 in Sistema



## rettenbs (23 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich eine Sicherheitsfunktion mit einer programmierbaren Sicherheitssteuerung Pnoz Multi2 in Sistema realisieren soll. 
Wie ich dies mit einem normalen Sicherheitsschaltgerät realisiere ist mit klar. Das sieht dann so aus:



SB Input (z.b. Not-Halt-Taster zweikanalig)
SB Logik (z.B. Pnoz S4)
SB Output (z.B. zwei Hauptschütze)

Wenn ich eine programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerung Pnoz Multi2 einsetze bleiben SB Input und SB Output gleich. Der SB Logik ändert sich. Und hier beginnt meine Unwissenheit. 
Ich schließe meinen Not-Halt-Taster auf zwei Eingängen eines 8DI4DO-Modul an. Die beiden Schütze werden von einem anderen 8DI4DO-Modul angesteuert.
Meine Sicherheitsfunktion sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:



SB Input (z.b. Not-Halt-Taster zweikanalig)
SB PNOZmulti 2 - sichere E/A-Module/PNOZ m EF 8DI4DO 772142 V1.1 - Eingang | Zweikanalig | Digitaler Eingang | Allgemeine Verwendung | Mit Plausibilitätsprüfung
SB PNOZmulti 2 - sichere E/A-Module/PNOZ m EF 8DI4DO 772142 V1.0 - Ausgang | Zweikanalig | Halbleiterausgang | Allgemeine Verwendung
SB Output (z.B. zwei Hauptschütze)

Jetzt stellen sich für mich folgende Fragen: 

Muss ich für die programmierte Logik in der Sicherheitssteuerung auch einen eigenen SB erstellen?
In der Sistemabibliothek finde ich noch folgende Logikfunktionen, die ich nicht wirklich zuordnen kann:


PNOZmulti 2 - sichere E/A-Module/PNOZ m EF 8DI4DO 772142 V1.1 - Logikfunktion | Zweikanalig | #NotApplicable | Verarbeitung
PNOZmulti 2 - sichere E/A-Module/PNOZ m EF 8DI4DO 772142 V1.1 - Logikfunktion | Zweikanalig | #NotApplicable | Verarbeitung
PNOZmulti 2 - Basisgeräte/PNOZ m B1 772101 V1.0 - Logikfunktion | Zweikanalig | #NotApplicable | Verarbeituung

Muss ich diese drei Logikfunktionen hinzufügen in meine oben beschriebene Sicherheitsfunktion? Es steht ja "#NotApplicable" dabei. Das finde ich ziemlich verwirrend.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt und sag schon mal DANKE für jede Antwort!

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2017)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

Du musst folgende Subsysteme haben:

1. Sensor (Not-Halt-Schalter)
2. Input (E-Modul)
3. CPU 
4. Output (A-Modul)
5. Aktor (Schütze)

Ob 2,3 und 4 zusammengefasst werden können, weiß ich nicht, da musst
Du in die Technischen Daten von Pilz schauen.

Sistema ist rein für Hardware da. Die Software musst Du nach dem V-Modell
nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bewerten.

Das ist doch ein ideales Thema für PILZ hier im Forum.


----------



## rettenbs (27 November 2017)

Hallo Tommi!

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Für die Inputs und Outputs bietet Pilz in der Betriebsanleitung Daten an - soweit ist mir alles klar.
Allerdings gibt Pilz in der Betriebsanleitung auch für die Logik Daten an. Ich hab mal ein Bild dazu hochgeladen.



Und das ist der Punkt, an dem ich hänge. Warum gibt Pilz in der Betriebsanleitung für die Logik auch Kennwerte an?
Denn für die Softwarte muss ja das V-Modell herangezogen werden.

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2017)

ich denke das gilt halt für die hardwaretechnische Betrachtung. Zwei Prozessoren usw.


----------



## van (27 November 2017)

rettenbs schrieb:


> Jetzt stellen sich für mich folgende Fragen:
> 
> Muss ich für die programmierte Logik in der Sicherheitssteuerung auch einen eigenen SB erstellen?
> In der Sistemabibliothek finde ich noch folgende Logikfunktionen, die ich nicht wirklich zuordnen kann:
> ...




Ja dieses "#NotApplicable" hat mich auch schon verwirrt.

Habe damals bei der Hotline nachgefragt.
Sinngemäß hieß es, das sei nur ein Platzhalter ...

Vermutlich geht da beim automatischen generieren der Bibliothek etwa schief.


----------

